# Free Passes to a Halloween Folk Art Show in PA



## sweetbfolkart (Jul 8, 2011)

I would like to extend an invitation to all Forum members to attend the 
Spookytime Jingles annual Holiday Soiree.

Its a juried Halloween art show and is being held in New Hope PA on Sept 10th.

details can be found here: http://www.spookytimejingles.com/soiree/


MENTION THAT YOU ARE FROM THE HALLOWEEN FORUM and you will get a free admission ($5.00 savings)

- I will be showing my Halloween art work alongside some highly collectible artists from Canada and the U.S.

It is a great show and worth the trip! - Especially if you love to decorate your home or have a Halloween collection - plenty of Halloween vintage style and original one-of-a-kind pieces up for grabs.

join us if you can

- sweet B


----------

